# more vape?



## MoneymanVape (8/2/16)

So does more vape mean more flavour..? Or is it just for the vape ? Looking to get the ijust2. Dont want any thing fancy just a decent vape with loads of flavour and long lasting battery life .


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

The iJust 2 is a great device and will give you good vape and flavour. What I have found with higher powdered mods, is that certain juices flavour complexity changes at different temperatures and wattages. If you never tried a mod, the iJust is the best pen styled sub-ohm device around and you will enjoy it. I often go all day just using my iJust

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/2/16)

Real, didn't know it had such a big impact thanks. Will get one next month maybe


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/2/16)

If never even tried a mod. Have onley been using a twisp aero device since if been vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> If never even tried a mod. Have onley been using a twisp aero device since if been vaping


Same as me, I used Twisp products for about year and half since stopping cigarettes. Once you have tried sub-ohm coils and builds, you will batter to use the high resistance stuff, like the aero. Keep in mind the iJust is a sub-ohm device, so it still gives a great vape, it is just not regulated or temp controlled (these are not a must, but can change flavour profiles of juices)

If you do consider a mod, look at the Subtank Mini Starter Kit or the eVic VTC mini. I have both, and they are stellar devices.

Here is a link for some info on subtank 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

Some juices have different nuances at different wattage. You get to pick up the different Flavour notes on more complex juices. Also depending on the vg ratio you find that you need more power to make higher vg juices shine. I tried a juice that was harsh at 35w but smooth and creamy at 42w and above. 

There is a limit though, max power 150w roaring builds have tons of vapor but to keep up with it you need a lot of airflow and you do find a drop in Flavour.

The ijust2 is a simple yet effective mod, nothing fancy. You just fill the tank and press one button to fire. Decent vapor production and Flavour isn't too bad either.

If you looking for a bit more (variable wattage, more power, replaceable batteries) then the evic vtc mini is also worth consideration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (9/2/16)

I


shaunnadan said:


> Some juices have different nuances at different wattage. You get to pick up the different Flavour notes on more complex juices. Also depending on the vg ratio you find that you need more power to make higher vg juices shine. I tried a juice that was harsh at 35w but smooth and creamy at 42w and above.
> 
> There is a limit though, max power 150w roaring builds have tons of vapor but to keep up with it you need a lot of airflow and you do find a drop in Flavour.
> 
> ...


Is the kangertech topbox mini not the replacement/newer version of the subbox mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> I
> 
> Is the kangertech topbox mini not the replacement/newer version of the subbox mini


Could say that. It is very similar but has temp control and can run up to 75 watts. Either of them are great, plus included an RBA, so you can build your own coil, and from personal experience the RBA coil is better than the stock coils.


----------



## Duffie12 (9/2/16)

The Ego One isn't a bad device at all in my (admittedly limited) opinion. Don't know about the twisp tank though, they seem to have redesigned it a bit but it uses the same coils. Before buying a new ijust 2 I can recommend trying the CLR coils for the Ego One. Either the 0.5 ohm (more airflow) or 1 ohm. They're much better than the regular coils even if you never rebuild them, or at a minimum you can rewick them a few times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

